# DVC Cruises



## audrey9866 (May 2, 2013)

Hi!
My family and I are timeshare owners but are very interested in the DVC timeshare.  I was told that the Disney resales would NOT include the ability to exchange for Disney Cruises or Adventures.  I would prefer to save 10k and purchase a resale but not if the purchase is viewed differently.  Does anyone have an answer to this question?  Is it included in that brochure? Thanks!


----------



## VivianLynne (May 2, 2013)

audrey9866 said:


> Hi!
> My family and I are timeshare owners but are very interested in the DVC timeshare.  I was told that the Disney resales would NOT include the ability to exchange for Disney Cruises or Adventures.  I would prefer to save 10k and purchase a resale but not if the purchase is viewed differently.  Does anyone have an answer to this question?  Is it included in that brochure? Thanks!



You were told correctly --- Disney modified (restricted resale) several years ago ... I consider buying DVC then, but didn't.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 2, 2013)

I'm not sure how much value you get out of using your points for a cruise, anyway.  I've always heard that you're MUCH better off renting out your points and using the CASH from that to get a cruise.

It seems to me that making a developer purchase so that you can use the points for a cruise, would be spending more so that you can spend even more later.


----------



## presley (May 2, 2013)

Resales no longer can use points for the cruise, but when you do the cost comparison of what the annual dues are for the points for the cruise, it is much higher than paying cash for the cruise.  

You are better off saving thousands by buying resale and paying cash for the cruise.  Plus, if you book with some of the travel agents, you get on board credit.  If you pay cash and have to cancel, you can get a refund.  If you book with points and have to cancel, you lose your points.


----------



## Passepartout (May 2, 2013)

Ditto what others have told you. The only time using points to book a cruise has a cost advandage over cash is if you need and are allowed to book multiple cabins. RCI allows up to 4 on the same point cost- a good deal, but if you just need one cabin, book cash price through a cruise agency.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 2, 2013)

Costco has Disney Cruises, and they give Costco gift cards in addition to great savings.  I would definitely use Costco, if I am ever interested in a Disney cruise (or any cruise).


----------



## Myxdvz (May 2, 2013)

audrey9866 said:


> Hi!
> My family and I are timeshare owners but are very interested in the DVC timeshare.  I was told that the Disney resales would NOT include the ability to exchange for Disney Cruises or Adventures.  I would prefer to save 10k and purchase a resale but not if the purchase is viewed differently.  Does anyone have an answer to this question?  Is it included in that brochure? Thanks!



*DVC Resale:*

 Not be eligible to make reservations within the Concierge Collection, the Disney Collection or the Adventurer Collection. DCL, DLR Hotels, Paris, Tokyo, HK and Adventures by Disney are all part of the Disney Collection.
 Is STILL valid reservations at ANY Disney Vacation Club resorts, as well as for RCI® exchanges, Club Cordial and Club Intrawest.

From a pure economics stand point - there is no reason NOT to buy resale. Using DVC points for Concierge Collection, the Disney Collection or the Adventurer Collection is a bad usage of points anyway.  You'd be better off paying for the cruise in cash or renting your points and then using the money to pay in cash.

However, I am not a purist and there are still reasons to buy direct


You want the new resorts:  VGF or Poly.  After all, all resale contracts must have been bought direct first by someone
You only want a small # of points (add-on) or are looking for a very specific UY - these are very hard to come by via resale.  They cost more and are snagged as soon as they drop.
You want to book NOW.  But even so, might as well just rent for now, and continue finding a better deal
$$$ is not an issue.  You can blow it away and you want to use it for whatever you want even if it's not the best use of points and not the best bang for the buck.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 2, 2013)

audrey9866 said:


> Hi!
> My family and I are timeshare owners but are very interested in the DVC timeshare.  I was told that the Disney resales would NOT include the ability to exchange for Disney Cruises or Adventures.  I would prefer to save 10k and purchase a resale but not if the purchase is viewed differently.  Does anyone have an answer to this question?  Is it included in that brochure? Thanks!



Save your money and buy your DVC points on the resale market.

Currently, there is not a single perk that you will be losing by buying resale that you will miss or regret later.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 3, 2013)

audrey9866 said:


> Hi!
> My family and I are timeshare owners but are very interested in the DVC timeshare.  I was told that the Disney resales would NOT include the ability to exchange for Disney Cruises or Adventures.  I would prefer to save 10k and purchase a resale but not if the purchase is viewed differently.  Does anyone have an answer to this question?  Is it included in that brochure? Thanks!



To correct the error in a post above, you will NOT lose your DVC points if you cancel a cruise using them. However, the point used then are available during that use year for Disney Collection resorts stays. This happened to us a few years ago when we cancelled a cruise but used the points for a stay at the Contemporary.

We have owned DVC since 93 and have 705 points all purchased directly from Disney. Over the years we have used points for several cruises and stays in Disneyland, Paris, Tokyo, and Hong Kong Disney resorts. As for the value of cruises on points, it depends on the cruise. Off season and repositioning cruises are bargains. Peak season cruises are not. Same as with cash. I figure that, if you are not planning to use points elsewhere, using points saves using cash directly. And I do not want the hassle of selling points ( though this is what I do with my Starwood WKORV properties). Even at developer prices ($57-100 per point) we have saved money. Resale prices are obviously cheaper and Disney has done the right thing by limiting benefits on those resale contracts. You have to balance the price with the benefits.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 3, 2013)

Rsauer3473 said:


> To correct the error in a post above, you will NOT lose your DVC points if you cancel a cruise using them. However, the point used then are available during that use year for Disney Collection resorts stays. This happened to us a few years ago when we cancelled a cruise but used the points for a stay at the Contemporary.



I don't remember anyone saying that points will be lost if they cancelled.

What most people are saying is Yes, resale purchases have limitations (cruises being one of them). But, whatever "perks" lost on resale is not worth the difference on what you pay direct.  Unless you have the $$$ to blow away in the first place and $ is not an issue.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 3, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> I don't remember anyone saying that points will be lost if they cancelled.
> 
> See Presley above:  If you book with points and have to cancel, you lose your points.


----------



## spencersmama (May 4, 2013)

Rsauer3473 said:


> To correct the error in a post above, you will NOT lose your DVC points if you cancel a cruise using them. However, the point used then are available during that use year for Disney Collection resorts stays. This happened to us a few years ago when we cancelled a cruise but used the points for a stay at the Contemporary.



You don't lose the points, but there is a stipulation.  Here is the fine print from the DVC website:

Returned reservation points will be deposited into the Use Year in which the cancelled reservation falls. Returned reservation points may not be used for Disney Vacation Club Resort reservations or for World Passport Collection exchanges and will expire at the end of your Use Year. Returned reservation points cannot be banked.

You would have to use the points at a Disney hotel (NOT time share), Disney cruise, or Adventures by Disney vacation.


----------



## staceyeileen (May 5, 2013)

Is there a reference to look up how much a Disney cruise costs in DVC points, like the point charts that exist for the resorts?


----------



## chriskre (May 5, 2013)

staceyeileen said:


> Is there a reference to look up how much a Disney cruise costs in DVC points, like the point charts that exist for the resorts?



Not sure if this link will work without being logged into DVC but it's in the members log in area.


https://dvc.disney.go.com/members/vacation-planning/point-charts/disney-collection-point-charts


----------



## tomandrobin (May 5, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Not sure if this link will work without being logged into DVC but it's in the members log in area.
> 
> 
> https://dvc.disney.go.com/members/vacation-planning/point-charts/disney-collection-point-charts




You need to be logged in to the DVC Member site.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 5, 2013)

Try this.....


----------



## tomandrobin (May 5, 2013)

There are several different charts. I only posted the 7 day to give you an idea of point costs for cruises. There are currently 11 different charts for DCL cruises.


----------



## chriskre (May 5, 2013)

tomandrobin said:


> You need to be looged in to the DVC Member site.



I was afraid of that.  Sorry.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 5, 2013)

Google "DVC Points for Cruises" and you will see some third party listings of points. Current rates may not be available. You can also contact DVC by phone via its website and ask for materials. 
In my opinion, off season or repositioning cruises using points are a good value.


----------



## chalee94 (May 5, 2013)

DVCnews is a great site for DVC info:

http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/owning-dvc/2141-2014-disney-cruise-charts-available


----------



## staceyeileen (May 6, 2013)

Thanks all!  I am not a DVC member but some of my family members are. They have been DVC members for years and years, and now that their son is grown it seems they use their points for cruises more often than staying at the resort.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 6, 2013)

I just compared points vs. cash for the cruise we're looking and for the 5 of us it's 791 points vs. $6500 cash.  That values points at $8.22 each.  You can pretty easily get $10 by renting them out.

I only have 25 points [and they're resale], so it's really not even an option for me, but this confirms that it's not really an option worth taking anyway.  Maybe for some cruises, but definitely not this one.


----------



## lprstn (May 7, 2013)

If you aren't a Disney Resort Lover and see yourself just having to stay onsite, then purchasing points for cruise/adverntures by Disney isn't worth the money or hassle.


----------



## blondietink (May 9, 2013)

Last year we got an offer from DVC when they needed to fill  cruise ships and the cash prices were really reasonable.  Too bad we couldn't go. That is the only way I would ever use DVC for a cruise .... to purchase a cash reservation with a DVC discount.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 9, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I just compared points vs. cash for the cruise we're looking and for the 5 of us it's 791 points vs. $6500 cash.  That values points at $8.22 each.  You can pretty easily get $10 by renting them out.
> 
> I only have 25 points [and they're resale], so it's really not even an option for me, but this confirms that it's not really an option worth taking anyway.  Maybe for some cruises, but definitely not this one.



If you are going to use points for a cruise, the best way is using a combination of cash and points.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 9, 2013)

blondietink said:


> Last year we got an offer from DVC when they needed to fill  cruise ships and the cash prices were really reasonable.  Too bad we couldn't go. That is the only way I would ever use DVC for a cruise .... to purchase a cash reservation with a DVC discount.



Those prices were more then reasonable, they were fantastic. The only downside is they were offered after the final payment was due. The cruises were pretty much last minute, with about 2.5-2 months out from sailing. 

There has not been another offer like it since.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 9, 2013)

Isn't the far better value to rent your DVC points out for $10-11/point and use part of those proceeds to pay for the cruise?

You will probably have enough extra money to pay for all the side trips and excursions.


----------



## tomandrobin (May 9, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> Isn't the far better value to rent your DVC points out for $10-11/point and use part of those proceeds to pay for the cruise?
> 
> You will probably have enough extra money to pay for all the side trips and excursions.



It is far better to rent out your points. Daddio's DVC rental service will pay you $11 per point and do the work for you. 

Some people do not want to bother with being a renter and just want use their points for a cruise. If so, they should look at the combination of using points and cash.


----------



## spencersmama (May 10, 2013)

tomandrobin said:


> It is far better to rent out your points. Daddio's DVC rental service will pay you $11 per point and do the work for you.
> 
> Some people do not want to bother with being a renter and just want use their points for a cruise. If so, they should look at the combination of using points and cash.



What is the cash and points option?  When I called last year, the DVC person told me you could do points for one person in the room and cash for the other.  Is there another way?


----------



## dlhvac (Jul 29, 2014)

*cash vs points*



spencersmama said:


> what is the cash and points option?  When i called last year, the dvc person told me you could do points for one person in the room and cash for the other.  Is there another way?



it is better to rent dvc points and pay cash for the cruise .
11.25 per point too many points per person per cruise rent the points and pay cash tou will have money left over if you take into account of points needed per person and multiply by 11.25
the cost is a lot higher than the cash price.
Site is dvc points rental reliable theY rent the points for 13.00  per point.


----------

